# My Chi is acting weird..



## Andrew44553 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had a chi for about 3 years, she is awesome. She would be with me everywhere. Today, abruptly she started acting weird. She wouldn't sit with me, and she didn't even look at me. It's weird because she always shows crazy amounts of affection. Nothing has changed. She did get a pimple thing near her nose. Im just a bit worried about her. She's acting really weird. Does anyone have experience of their chi abruptly stopping their affection ?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It is very possible that she is in pain. When they are in pain it can definitely change her personality so a vet visit is probably a good idea. 

Did anything happen yesterday or last night that would have upset her or stressed her out? Have you fussed at her or popped her? Anything change within your home or yard?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

My Chihuahua from home used to get like that sometimes. We emergency rushed her to the vet on the first occasion that it happened and they found nothing wrong with her. $300 for nothing, but we were glad she was okay. It's happened several times since then. I noticed if she was ever constipated, she acted that way towards me. I think that could have been the issue the first time. She also rough-houses with the cat sometimes, then afterwards she can act that way. Maybe she gets popped by the cat and doesn't feel so well after. So it could just be a matter of being in minor discomfort or pain.

But if your Chihuahua starts exhibiting any serious signs such as diarrhea, vomiting, no interest in food, not willing to walk, etc... I would definitely take her to the vet. Or if she keeps acting this way for more than a day. My Chihuahua was always back to herself in no more than a day if she was acting like that.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont want to scare you, its probably nothing but we had a jack russel that would just go off and stare off into space for ages and shake, this got progressively worse and he was diagnosed with epilepsy - he was fine on medication and lived to 14. Please get your pup checked out, hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That pimple on her nose could be what's making her act weird. I would just keep an eye on her. Has she had her rabies shots? Sometimes if they don't feel good for one reason or another, they just don't want to be bothered.


----------

